# escambia crappie



## coldslaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Went out Saturday morning, still good and cold at 7:00 A.M., started catching fish around 9:00 ended up with 19 and one catfish.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish :clap


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Nothing to complain about there. Nice mess of fish*


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

wow thats a CRAP load of CRAPPIE


----------

